# cold beeers / cobias



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

anytide said:


> happy to have the my two boys home at the same time for xmas, A little cobia hunt in the mix.
> -the oldest home from the Air Force using a trout rod and a lil jig did this !!  glad i remembered the gaff


Great Christmas gift ....


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

anytide said:


> happy to have the my two boys home at the same time for xmas, A little cobia hunt in the mix.
> -the oldest home from the Air Force using a trout rod and a lil jig did this !!  glad i remembered the gaff
> 
> One of my favorite species. Good ten weight target. Sight casted?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

A bucket list fly rod fish for me right there! Well done and nice you could have your sons home.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

anytide said:


> happy to have the my two boys home at the same time for xmas, A little cobia hunt in the mix.
> -the oldest home from the Air Force using a trout rod and a lil jig did this !!  glad i remembered the gaff


Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If he was a Marine, he could have lifted his fish himself!

Great job tide putting the boys on fish


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Awsome!


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

jealous!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

DuckNut said:


> If he was a Marine, he could have lifted his fish himself!
> 
> Great job tide putting the boys on fish


ill be sure to let him know....


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

A marine would have tried to horse and broke it off before getting it to the gaff.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Nothing better than taking your boys and catching a bigun. Thank them for their service to our country


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Where are the new snook pics?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Where's the beers?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

AfterHours2 said:


> Where's the beers?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

anytide said:


>


Nice Catch!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

The dude's amazing: but can he shoot little clay targets in the air? With a shotgun???


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yes
like a boss !


----------

